# Central locking issues



## Granit87

Hey, so I come out to my TT (225 bam mk1) and my key fob was not working, it's probably a good time to say that the barrel in the drivers door isn't working, so I went round and unlocked the passenger door, thinking it was the fob battery I went and got it replaced, it's not the fob, so I got in and pressed the door unlock button, no response, the indicators started flashing at this point so I put the key in the ignition and it stopped, car starts and drives fine but the door realise button isn't working, the drivers door handle isn't working either so now its dead locked and will not open, any ideas what this could be and how to get the door open and the central locking working again? Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Try a C/L resync.
Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once.
Make sure passenger door unlocked before resyncing, never affected mine but someone said it worked if he unlocked pass door first.
Hoggy.


----------



## Granit87

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Try a C/L resync.
> Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once.
> Make sure passenger door unlocked before resyncing, never affected mine but someone said it worked if he unlocked pass door first.
> Hoggy.


Hey hoggy, tried this today and still no luck, Any other ideas? Thanks


----------

